# Qutecom



## hermes (Aug 22, 2010)

Qutecom is a very fine VoIP client running on Windows/Mac/Linux already. Itâ€™s the official successor of Wengophone. Has anyone gotten around to trying to port it already? Unfortunately, I donâ€™t know enough of C++ to do it myself. :/


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 23, 2010)

jabber is the way to go


----------



## hermes (Aug 23, 2010)

There are few Jabber clients who support Jingle (real Jingle, not only GTalk), let alone encryption via SRTP. :/


----------



## aragon (Aug 23, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> jabber is the way to go


Neither protocol alone provides all "needed" features.  SIP+XMPP is the way to go.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 23, 2010)

What features do you need?
I need: chat, file transfer.... voice is a pluss, channel encryption is a pluss
that's all I ever need


----------



## aragon (Aug 23, 2010)

It's more about how rather than what.  Presence, IM, voice, and video are possible with both protocols, but each has a different slant on how those functions work which makes neither protocol ideal for all environments.


----------



## expl (Aug 24, 2010)

Real men chat IRC over SSL.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 24, 2010)

expl said:
			
		

> Real men chat IRC over SSL.



using wires to send/receive messages in binary form without using computer  lol


----------



## expl (Aug 24, 2010)

IRC - thats how hackers talk when they donÂ´t want to be overheard. Think of it like shipping channels in the ocean.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ


----------



## aragon (Aug 24, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 24, 2010)

Back on topic, please.


----------

